# Neofinatia falcata



## Jaljala (Oct 15, 2016)

Last spike of the year for this plant that has been blooming since July. It is my biggest and oldest Neo and I love the pink on the stems and flowers are quite big (but I don't have a form name for it, most likely Amami)




Vanda (ex Neofinetia) falcata by Jaljala, on Flickr




Vanda (ex Neofinetia) falcata by Jaljala, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2016)

Beautifully grown plant.


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2016)

Outstanding plant and I love the white Amami Island
type the best.


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Stone (Oct 18, 2016)

Lovely specimen.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 18, 2016)

Beautiful...good growing.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2016)

Wow!!! Lovely!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 29, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

